

Feedback for a startup - benchinoy

I am looking for some feedback and general comments about a startup I am working for called SoundFit. We create custom fit ear adapters that increase comfort, and won’t fall out accidentally. They passively reduce outside noise by up to 30dB, allowing wearers to hear the signal clearly at lower volumes and with higher dynamic range, while protecting their hearing. Here are links to our website, Facebook page, twitter page and angel list profile. https://soundfit.me/legal.php https://www.facebook.com/soundfit http://twitter.com/thesoundfit http://angel.co/soundfit-1
Any information would be greatly appreciated!
======
dmvaldman
I like that the idea is easy to understand, but there is not enough
information available on the site to answer many of the questions going
through my mind as I think "Do I want to pay $100 for this?" By saying "can
reduce ambient noise by up to 30db" that's just not selling the product
enough.

I'm thinking to myself: will this muffle my headphones? what does an
apple/bose/etc headset with your silicone attachment look like? Are some of
these universal (can an apple one be used for another earpiece as well?) Will
it look fashionable? Noticeable? People already have in-ear headphones (though
they may fall out), but how does this method compare in quality?

There are just many of these questions that you need to address before you can
expect people to throw a Benjamin at you. More pictures of "exactly what this
will look like" would be helpful.

I'm not sure if you've considered a return policy. I understand this is quite
a custom job, but having a good return policy may definitely ease people's
payment tensions as well. Hard to decide.

Best of luck.

------
darwindeeds
Earphones falling out of my ears is definitely a problem, but this is a high
tech (probably one of the best) solution for a simple problem. It is a hard
sell if my ear phones cost less than the adapter. As far as your website is
concerned, try showing some more pictures of these custom fits vs the regular
ones. As I understand the home "kits" help you get the impression of my ears
and using that you will build my custom fits. Shouldn't the home "fit" by free
or included in my adapter's price? Just my thoughts and feedback. I would buy
one of these if they were more affordable. :)

------
benchinoy
Thanks everyone for the comments! They are very very helpful. Also, just to
clarify the homepage for the website is as follows. <https://soundfit.me/>
sorry if there was any confusion about that.

